# What reverb does Joe Hisaishi use?



## SwedishPug (Apr 10, 2019)

I was listening to Joe Hisaishi recently (Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away in particular) and obviously he is a tremendous composer but I was paying particular attention to the reverb. It sounds so lush and vast without getting messy. 

Anybody have a guess at what reverb his scores tend to use? Obviously he has the benefit of great musicians in a concert hall space but I'm almost certain that there is an additional reverb but I'm not sure what kind.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm guessing some fancy hardware reverb like the iconic TC 6000.


----------



## SwedishPug (Apr 10, 2019)

rottoy said:


> I'm guessing some fancy hardware reverb like the iconic TC 6000.


To my ears, it sounds a little more like a Lexicon but obviously, I'm unsure. I feel like there is a coloration to the reverb that differs from the TC's I've heard. Could be totally wrong though.


----------



## chimuelo (May 16, 2019)

The realism and incredible detail sound like an M7 to me.
Princess Mononoke especially. 

The abrupt stops on the Strings have a very detailed quality I don’t hear on most verbs.
It’s actually a little on the heavy side, but the detailed decay sounds so good who cares.
The Piano has a splash of something on it, but the effect is slightly below the level of the string resonance and hard to follow but I hear it coming in and out.

I got money on the Bricasti.
TC6000 and 480Ls seem to glued to SSL4000G Series consoles.
M7s seem to be able to emulate realistic spaces, where as the TC/Lexicon hardware just has signature algorithms like Concert Hall that’s beautiful, but doubt there’s a real Concert Hall with Modulating LFOs on the decay/tail of its natural space.


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 17, 2019)

I didn't realize that the Bricasti was available back in 1997.



chimuelo said:


> The realism and incredible detail sound like an M7 to me.
> Princess Mononoke especially.
> 
> The abrupt stops on the Strings have a very detailed quality I don’t hear on most verbs.
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (May 17, 2019)

No way even a BETA M7 was around.

I can’t think of any other verb with such detail than those SSL Effects packages like the TC/480 combos, with the TC being best at emulating space with realism. Lexicons just had that signature sound. Up until a few years ago most Manifest requests by FOHs on big tours had 480Ls because of the sound and multi buss options.
If anyone researches this please share if you find anything on the console or hardware effects.
I remember some Fairlight Consoles having built in DSP Chips using ReLabs Reverbs which way really good for back then, but ‘97 I’m not sure if those were available then. I bought the ReLabs Lexicon in 2005 for Scope DSP, before that I’m not sure.

I do remember making fun of it though.
The Lexicon hardware is an emulation of space.
The DSP versions were then an emulation of the emulation.


----------

